# Overseeding my lawn .



## s60t5 (May 15, 2019)

Hello , I will be overseeding my lawn in the fall . I live in NW Indiana right in the border line of Illinois. I have tall fescue type of grass my question is what type of seed should I overseed my tall fescue grass? I was look into Kentucky Bluegrass - Midnight seed? Also do you guys recommend any websites where I can purchase affordable seed ? Thank you !


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

check out this link for some popular places alot of members get their seed from
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9400&hilit=seed+sources

also, is there a reason you dont want to use tall fescue for overseeding your existing fescue?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!
You might be successful overseeding with KBG, but a better plan is to do a full renovation if you want Kentucky bluegrass. 
Alternatively, TTTF and overseeding go hand-in-hand, so that option really makes a lot of sense.

If you are interested in having multiple cool season grasses in your yard, that is possible too. It is common to see fescue mixed with bluegrass and perennial rye.

@jha4aamu linked you to a great resource for seed recommendations. Above all else, be sure that your bag of seed contains 0.00% weed seed and 0.00% other crop.


----------



## s60t5 (May 15, 2019)

Thanks for the reply guys! I don't mind using tall fescue seed .. So if I go with tall fescue seed which seed do I go for ? There is so many out there lol. Sorry I'm new to this lawn care stuff gets a little confusing lol.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

s60t5 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys! I don't mind using tall fescue seed .. So if I go with tall fescue seed which seed do I go for ? There is so many out there lol. Sorry I'm new to this lawn care stuff gets a little confusing lol.


If you happen to know which cultivars were used in seeding your lawn, you could use those again; but I'm guessing that you don't know. No big deal.

Another strategy is to research the characteristics of different cultivars. You can look at NTEP reports to see different strengths such as color, disease resistance, seedling vigor etc. You can also read member journals to see which cultivars forum members have tried.

Yet another strategy, and perhaps the easiest route, is to select a pre-packaged blend of tall fescue (TTTF) seed. Hogan's makes a excellent blend; I believe that it is called the Hogan TTTF blend. You would want your mix to be completely free from weed seeds and seeds from other crop. Most of the prepackaged blends that you can buy at the big box stores will not be free of weeds and other crop.

The amount of shade that you have in your yard can impact which cultivar would be best. And for heavy, heavy shade, a mix that includes fine fescue might be the best.

Edited to add: I forgot to mention that, with fescue, it is best to select at least three different cultivars for your mix. There's no harm in using more than that either (e.g., six different cultivars of TTTF).


----------



## toufu (Apr 9, 2019)

s60t5 said:


> Hello , I will be overseeding my lawn in the fall . I live in NW Indiana right in the border line of Illinois. I have tall fescue type of grass my question is what type of seed should I overseed my tall fescue grass? I was look into Kentucky Bluegrass - Midnight seed? Also do you guys recommend any websites where I can purchase affordable seed ? Thank you !


I was thinking of the same plan (overseed Midnight into TTTF) until I read the Cool Season Guide https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595

*"One question that gets asked a lot, "Could I overseed my mix/PR/Fescue lawn with KBG?" Many of us have tried and wasted our money. KBG is slow to grow from seed. You could mow your existing lawn low, use a grow regulator to slow the grow and plant the KBG seeds, but the existing lawn will continue to grow and it will outgrow the KBG. The young KBG will be shaded by the taller existing lawn, it will be walked on when you mow and it doesn't develops enough to survive the winter or summer. Sorry, if you want KBG, a renovation is the way to go."*

Now I plan to overseed TTTF (thinking of getting seed from Hogan) to my current lawn.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think @BarakaRS had success with a kbg overseed last year. But he did beat up his lawn with multiple aeration passes and it was mostly bare soil. It was probably easier to round up it, but I think it worked for him.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> I think @BarakaRS had success with a kbg overseed last year. But he did beat up his lawn with multiple aeration passes and it was mostly bare soil. It was probably easier to round up it, but I think it worked for him.


+1 to what G-man said. I beat the heck out of my lawn by making multiple passes with a core aerator and then slice seeding the KBG in two directions. I also used T-Nex Plant Growth Regulator to slow the existing turf from outgrowing my seedlings. The whole thing is documented in my lawn journal with pics.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=6069

To provide some context, I am in no way an authority on the subject. I'm a newb who has always had an interest in lawncare and with the purchase of our home over a year ago I finally have a lawn to mess around in.

I do want to echo G-Man's point that a full on Roundup would most likely have been easier and cheaper. If you have never tried a renovation or are a newb to lawncare like me, the idea of using Roundup to burn down the existing lawn can seem like a crazy nuclear option and a recipe for disaster. After all... a bad weed filled lawn might seem better (and greener) than no lawn at all if you can't get the grass to grow back. The good news is growing grass from seed is not very difficult as long as you ensure seed to soil contact, are able to keep the seed properly irrigated, and you plant your seed during the proper time of year. Fall seems to be the best time for me due to my weather patterns here in Michigan. It also helps if you are patient with yourself and the process. Especially if you are considering KBG. That species takes forever to grow when you are unsure of what you are doing.

That being said, I gained a lot of knowledge from the experience and confidence with my experimental method so no regrets on my part.

Good luck!


----------

